# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si të ndryshoj maskën time?

## drini_në_TR

Për të ndryshuar avantarin _(maskën)_ që kemi si anëtarë poshtë nofkës _(nicku-t)_ mund të zgjedhim *dy* rrugë për të shkuar tek faqja ku mund të bëjmë ndryshimin. Siç mund të shikoni në figurën _(1)_ më poshtë dy rrugët:

- figura 1 –

----------


## drini_në_TR

Tani që jeni në faqen _"Ndrysho Maskën"_ do të shikoni se keni tre opsione kryesore që mund të zgjidhni:
Të zgjidhni MOS të përdorni maskë ose avantar në profilin tuaj.Të zgjidhni një avantar nga ato që ka vetë  forumi në  serverin e tij. Në fund të këtij opsionit poshtë në të djathë ka edhe më shumë faqe me avantarë të ndryshëm. Mund të gjeni më shumë aty.

~ Figura nr.2 ~

----------


## drini_në_TR

3. Të përdorësh një avantar ose maskë personale. Me këtë opsion duhet të kemi në mendje se madhësia e avantarit nuk i kalon dot më shumë sesa 80x80 piksela ose 9.87kb. Ka dy mynyra për të vënë një avantar: _a)_ duke i dhënë lidhjen URL nëse avantari ndodhet në ndonjë faqe të internetit, ose; _b)_ duke e shkarkuar prej kompjuterit tënd me anë të butonit browes ose duke shkruar adresën në hardiskun tënd tek dritarja në të majtë të këtij butoni.

Së fundi, nëse keni mbaruar me vënien e maskën, shtypni _"Ruaj Ndryshimet,"_ përkundrasi nëse doni të rifilloni zgjedhjen shtyp _"Pastro pikat e formularit."_

Shpresoj se mund t'iu kem ndihmuar gjeri tek _~ figura nr. 3 ~_  :buzeqeshje:

----------

